# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  agen+propranolol?

## Jadwiga40

Choruję na chorobę Raynauda i dokucza mi wysoki puls/czerwienie się.
Lekarz rodzinny my przepisał Agen - na rozszerzenie naczyń krwionośnych i propranolol-na obniżenie pulsu.
W ulotce przeczytałam przeciwwskazania Propanolu i tam piszą "leki blokujące kanały wapniowe", czyli to co jest w agenie.
Boję się te nowe leki brać. Czy mogę to razem zażywać??
Jeśli nie, to jakie leki mogę zażywać??
Bardzo zależy mi na leczeniu obu dolegliwości. Na uczelni czuję się często źle, bo albo palców w nogach nie czuję - są biało-sine (tak samo ręce) albo jestem krwistoczerwona na szyi i twarzy i studenci zadawają mi durne pytania "dlaczego".

----------

